# Why is the site so slow?



## Prawn Connery (May 10, 2019)

Is it just me, or has this site been really slow of late? I keep getting "Error 502" - sometimes the site is down for hours - and when I'm not getting 502s, the site is just abominably slow.

Nothing wrong at my end, or with other sites, so I'm assuming RIU has been having some technical issues lately.

Or is it just me? Thanks,


----------



## GBAUTO (May 10, 2019)

It's not slow.


You're just thinking to quickly...


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 10, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> It's not slow.
> 
> 
> You're just thinking to quickly...


LOL! But seriously, it was been very slow - on and off - in recent weeks. There have been many times I've been locked out by 502s. Almost daily.

Ironically, as I write this, the site is back up to normal speed.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 11, 2019)

Got to be at your end man. Other than the shut-down for a day a while back I haven't had any issues and I use TOR.

Your device may be plugged up with interweb sludge like my wife's lappy does from playing around on Fuckbook so much. Got to clean all the crud out once in awhile to keep her happy.


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 11, 2019)

Yip I bin gettin the same mate, this morning was awful....


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 11, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> Got to be at your end man. Other than the shut-down for a day a while back I haven't had any issues and I use TOR.
> 
> Your device may be plugged up with interweb sludge like my wife's lappy does from playing around on Fuckbook so much. Got to clean all the crud out once in awhile to keep her happy.


Don't do facefuck and I run a clean machine. Maybe it's something to do with our part of the world.


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 11, 2019)

Frank Cannon said:


> Yip I bin gettin the same mate, this morning was awful....


At least I know it's not just me.


----------



## SMT69 (May 11, 2019)

Been slow, not just u prawny, fucker driving me nuts...looks like we're back up full speed now


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2019)

Usually night time is server restarts etc 
So if you’re someone who’s night is your day you’ll notice it more


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 11, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Been slow, not just u prawny, fucker driving me nuts...looks like we're back up full speed now


Same here


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 11, 2019)

sunni said:


> Usually night time is server restarts etc
> So if you’re someone who’s night is your day you’ll notice it more


That would be all of us who live on the other side of the planet


----------



## a mongo frog (May 11, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> That would be all of us who live on the other side of the planet


Pretty sure the mods put you on slow mo for you know what. Mr Yellow will probably beer there next.


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 12, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty sure the mods put you on slow mo for you know what. Mr Yellow will probably beer there next.


You must know more than me, then. Please, do tell what this is all about.


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> You must know more than me, then. Please, do tell what this is all about.


You’re not on slow down mode
The website was just updating 
You’d know if you were on it


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 14, 2019)

Been getting it to the last few days. 502 error on RIU end.


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 14, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Is there such a mode? lol


Yes, there is. Not sure where @a mongo frog got the idea we were all on it, though . . . 

I believe it's like @sunni said: those affected all seem to be on similar time zones when RIU does its overnight maintenance (overnight in the US, but daytime in Aus, NZ etc)


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 14, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Been getting it to the last few days. 502 error on RIU end.


You're in Oz like me, right?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 15, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> You're in Oz like me, right?


yep.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 15, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> Yes, there is. Not sure where @a mongo frog got the idea we were all on it, though . . .


I just thought you Mr yellow and the drunk guy who got banned where on it because you've been promoting your shit lights without a advertiser tag is all.


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 15, 2019)

The boards were a collective effort - there is no business behind them - and the other people you mention had nothing to do with their manufacture. Clearly you know nothing.

Perhaps the only thing you do know is just why you've made it your business to tell lies about people . . .


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 15, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> I just thought you Mr yellow and the drunk guy who got banned where on it because you've been promoting your shit lights without a advertiser tag is all.


I take umbrage on behalf of whoever the drunk guy was, I may resemble him in some way.

Teknic guy seemed to be fantastic, to bad he was a fk wit at the same time. Screamed for relevant data but didn't like supplying what he was saying (this is non light related BTW)


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 15, 2019)

Well we all know who narced on him now. The same trog who's still making shit up about him - even though he's not here to defend himself.


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 15, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> You are a joke dude. Ask @sunni about what you just accused me of. The dude was know it all idiot, who doesn't even grow and was giving grow advise.
> I don't know why you are getting angry with me? You are the one that posted that picture with your shit lights lighting up 3 inches of canopy in that other thread like they are some beasts lights. And look at Mr Yellows Bubba Kush pictues!!!! You motherfuckers are running a joke factory over there not a lighting start up.
> And @sunni please don't put me on slow mo for this, but this guys an asshole. I mean no disrespect.
> All the stuff i just said is from my point of view, Im sure others would jerk this motherfucker off till the sun goes down.


Spoken like a true snitch. "Wah, bullshit, narc - sunni don't hurt me!" Please, sunni!!!

I'm willing to bet you're just as snivelling and cowardly in real life as you are on these boards - which is why you have a designer pitbull.

*Facts*

@Randomblame is one of the most helpful and respected people on these boards. Ask anyone on RIU - there is literally no-one more helpful or willing to share their knowledge than he is. He is selfless. In fact, he is a saint as far as I - and many others here - are concerned.

You are not. You contribute almost nothing except the odd smart-arse remark and offers of free blowjobs. Which I'm sure you're good at: http://www.rollitup.org/t/cutter-cree-strip-tests.987995/page-3#post-14852524

BTW, you didn't seem too unhappy with TEKNIK's work in the above thread . . .

So what happened? You narced on a guy you didn't like (TEKNIK) - just like you're trying to do now with Randomblame and myself - and then suck so far up admin's arse, all we can see are your painted toenails.

TEKNIK has actually been designing and selling grow lights for 8 years - he's been in the lighting business for 13. He sells to the big end of town: commercial growers and greenhouses.

You know nothing about LED lighting compared to him.

*More Facts*

sunni has been in my thread - she knows what it's about. It's about a few growers who decided to make their own boards for themselves and show them off to those who had been asking about them. We made one run (MOQ and all that). And we have been very transparent about what we have done and why we have done it.

Randomblame was shown the design before it was finalised - simply because we respect him. He played no part in the boards being built.

So your claims have no validity.

Randomblame also introduced me to TEKNIK - who was offering to test boards. I took him up on that offer. I have been on RIU for years - TEKNIK hasn't. We live in different parts of the world. We did not know each other until we were introduced.

So your claims have no validity.

You're a novice grower with a jealous streak. That is all you are and all you will ever be. I have contributed 10x, 20x, 100x what you have provided other users over the years. Randomblame has contributed 1000x. Even TEKNIK contributed more to these boards in the short time he was here than in your entire RIU tenure.

You are really not even worthy of this post. But there you go.


----------



## Frank Cannon (May 15, 2019)

Nicely said


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Is there such a mode? lol


Absolutely we will make it so your account doesn’t work right it’s called slow mode and it’s exactly
How it sounds

It’s our last attempt to tell someone to play by the rules before banning 
Like I said tho you’d know it if you were on it cause you’d be told a few times before that to clean up your shitty acts


----------

